# Home Roasting in Aberdeen



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

hi all, i will be making my way up to Aberdeen in the near future and will be bringing my Bullet R1 V2 roaster with me. it would be great if there are a few folks up that way who are into the roasting side of life so that i can share some stories with etc.

right now i plan to bring some green coffee with me (much cheaper i have noticed) but when i run out it would be good to team up with some locals to split bags etc (132lbs is a lot of coffee for one person).


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ay, Ay, fit like!

I don't know if there are any home roasting forum members from Aberdeen. I'm in Central Scotland near Stirling. That's some stash of greens you have.

My advice is to brush up on your Doric if you want to understand the locals in the granite city. It can be very hard to understand - even for Scots from other parts.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Step21 said:


> Ay, Ay, fit like!
> I don't know if there are any home roasting forum members from Aberdeen. I'm in Central Scotland near Stirling. That's some stash of greens you have.
> My advice is to brush up on your Doric if you want to understand the locals in the granite city. It can be very hard to understand - even for Scots from other parts.


haha, been to Montrose, Angus some years back - couldn't figure out for my life what them locals would say to me

even had to read from cashier LCD how much for me groceries - think I've saved a video of that somewhere


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi and welcome.

I've been visiting Aberdeen for the last 27 years and it literally is a second home for me,

Hope you brought a good winter coat, the weather isn't for softies.


----------



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

Well I'm off there this weekend so I'm getting my coat out of storage! Surely it language barrier can't be that bad but I guess I will find out. At the very least it will be a good laugh.

lake_m , when I get all setup I roast you some beans next time your up in that area.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm over in Moray about 90mins away from Aberdeen, roasting on a Gene Cafe.


----------



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

well my new 230v bullet r1 arrived yesterday. It's all seasoned and ready to roast..

I will be living out by banchory and am very exited to be roasting with a view!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

SamB said:


> well my new 230v bullet r1 arrived yesterday. It's all seasoned and ready to roast..
> 
> I will be living out by banchory and am very exited to be roasting with a view!


 Oooh! Congrats! We may like some scenic photos ?


----------



## Bernard (Oct 24, 2018)

@SamB, I'm just up in Torphins which is close by, you have a multitude of options for coffee shop in Banchory, not all good, people will recommend the Birdhouse, I will not, bitter and dirty coffee, Spider and the Bicycle in Aboyne is good and Platform 22 in Torphins, Ride in Banchory is also a lovely spot and possible Tease at the other end of the high street but haven't been there in a while, I have had a shot of roasting but have taken a step backwards after having a baby so am now onto a Pod machine to get my fix for the time being until the time is on my side again to do espresso properly. Enjoy Banchory, lovely part of Deeside!


----------



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

well thanks Bernard for the info. I am getting my feet wet now in the area but have not hit up the coffee scene in Banchory as I was able to pick up a Linea Mini and Niche grinder in short order. that means my coffee is to good at home to warrant going out for a cuppa. I have been lucky with the coffee as the local shop that is just down the hill (the Park Shop) sells Dear Green and it is not bad. it should hold me over until my roaster shows up early feb.

if you down around Park fell free to stop by for a coffee

sam


----------



## Bernard (Oct 24, 2018)

Hey Sam, Park Shop is a favourite, my in laws live in Drumoak so know it well  really like it there and they let you take the apples from the apple tree in the car park as well when they are ready, great for stewing  . That is a hefty machine you have, you'll be better served than most of Aberdeenshire for coffee then! Would very happily stop by for a coffee, I know nobody else with their own espresso machine, a few folk that like coffee but not coffee coffee if you ken fit I mean


----------



## Bernard (Oct 24, 2018)

Meant to add, Birdhouse is now under new management, so scratch what I said about their coffee


----------



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

yes I love the Park shop, its a great place for some great coffee and a pie! now that I have my roaster in hand and have set up my shop I will punch out some batches so you can take some coffee back home with you. I will drop you a PM with my number so we can chat further


----------

